# Pto



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

Where can I find a replacement for my PTO shaft? Price?
Or just a shield for Pto. Price? The shield is tore up but thought I might just replace the Pto as well. I
kioti 3510CK hat
Rhino TW16
John


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning John, welcome to the tractor forum. You might as well become familiar with Kioti parts sources.









Parts | Kioti Tractors


KIOTI provides parts and delivery via its network of certified KIOTI Tractor Dealerships across North America. Dealerships have access to quality KIOTI parts.




www.kioti.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Just in case the above doesn't get it done for you, attached below is a Kioti tractor dealer in Paige Texas that has excellent people in their parts department:



https://www.paigetractorsparts.com/


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Rattletrap52 said:


> Where can I find a replacement for my PTO shaft? Price?
> Or just a shield for Pto. Price? The shield is tore up but thought I might just replace the Pto as well. I
> kioti 3510CK hat
> Rhino TW16
> John



Whoa...............Your PTO shield is tore up so you are going to replace the shield and the PTO stub shaft coming out of your tractor? Or are you looking for a replacement PTO shaft with the shield for the Rhino TW 16 cutter?


----------

